# Buck or doe...who knows?



## Buckeye_brian (Jan 14, 2014)

Our bunnies are almost 6-weeks old. We have been trying to figure out if they are male or female for the last 2-weeks. We are not very good at this. All 6 of them look identical so we have all bucks or all does.

We see 2-holes and beside the upper hole we see two little bare spots in the fur. I am assuming we have all bucks...

Is that a good assumption?


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

to sex a rabbit, you have to push back on their vent and expose them. you can't tell by holding them and looking at external bits... unless the bucks are mature and their testes have dropped.  

Female










Young buck: 










Adult male: 










Females look the same at all ages, just more mature.  Bucks start out as a little 'donut' and then mature to the extensible penis.


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

Before at least 16 weeks you are unlikely to see testes so the bare spots are probably nothing. Unless you need to know now I'd wait until 8weeks and then check the shape of the vent. The bucks start to mature sexually after that even if they aren't ready to breed for another month or 3. You are less likely to stretch something wrong and make a slit out of a donut. Before 8 weeks they look quite similar if you don't push right.


----------



## Nathanaf8388 (Oct 25, 2013)

Goodness I have gotten rabbits off people that raised them their whole lives this is a doe... get home all trusting like put her in his cage and... bam! the fight commences then take new doe out and she is a he... I have actually done it more than once just blind faith that they knew what they were doing... I did chew their butts out but ive since learned to always double and triple check


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

The sex change fairy is common with rabbits. I don't like to guarantee gender before 12weeks and I've messed some of my own up. I kept 2, 10week old sibling "does" for different strengths. Finally came time to breed them to my buck and I didn't bother to check vent color. One doe bred fine and the other started fighting with my buck. I went to check the vent then and well... it had a full penis and obvious testes. Oops. Turned out I only had 1 doe to work with from that breeding.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

And it usually seems to be does that turn into bucks and not the other way around. What's up with that? How come we never seem to get a surprise doe out of it?


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yep my first set of breeders...2 does and 2 bucks..few months later I had myself 4 bucks...:spinsmiley:


----------



## Buckeye_brian (Jan 14, 2014)

Well all 6 of my 6 1/2 week old buns look identical right now. We did the "peel back" and nothing rolls out. All the holes are oval / oblong. I was really confused because they all look identical. What is the chance out of a 6 rabbit litter they are all the same sex?


----------



## Nathanaf8388 (Oct 25, 2013)

Its hard to tell when you have never really done it and especially hard to tell with young rabbits


----------

